

QCon Hangzhou 2011 slides on Clouds and Big Data - davideuler
http://www.beyondlinux.com/blog/2011/10/24/qcon-hangzhou-2011-slides-in-english/
QCon Hangzhou 2011 slides
======
euler13
The page does not contain the slides of HTML5 and Web sockets by Guillermo
Rauch.

However you may get the similar video by Guillermo here:

<http://www.channels.com/episodes/15481425?page=4>
[http://blip.tv/file/get/Jsconfeu-
GuillermoRauchSocketIOWebSo...](http://blip.tv/file/get/Jsconfeu-
GuillermoRauchSocketIOWebSocketsForEveryone287.m4v)

